# I need tips for my costume :)



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

How about a Canceled Subscription to the Advocate or Gym Membership. Ok Ok the fact the wedding was on the same day as a 50% off sale at Macy's


----------



## zquila (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok. Now i have to tell you that i didnt understand anything you just said.. Im from Finland, so thats why i dont always understand 100% what you say..


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Zquila, The Advocate is a gay magazine. Any way just use a Cork Srew for your weapon.


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

BooBoo said:


> Zquila, The Advocate is a gay magazine. Any way just use a Cork Srew for your weapon.



That's hilarious!!


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

You could say that the high-heel shoe was his, and buy the shoe in the largest size you can find?


----------



## zquila (Sep 30, 2010)

A Cork Srew is really good idea! Thanks BooBoo  
More good ideas?


----------



## zquila (Sep 30, 2010)

suicidal zombie said:


> You could say that the high-heel shoe was his, and buy the shoe in the largest size you can find?


  That is better idea!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

How about a cup of Fruit Cocktail ?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm straight and have a good sense of humor but I'm not sure I can advocate beating someone to death because you find out they are gay.....but that's just my opinion.


----------



## zquila (Sep 30, 2010)

Believe me, i´m last person in the whole world who would hate gays. That´s not the point in here. Point is my ex-boyfriend. Point is that he´s gay. This is my way to continue my life as single. But if your sense of humor can´t understand that, that´s not my problem. Sorry, but this is inside joke..


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Church, you'll need to hear if from Squila, but I took it as the breakup & being betrayed as why. The fact that he was gay was just a upset starting point to lash out. A member of my family dated someone before letting them know he was gay. It can be a confusing & hard time before coming out. That's just my take.


----------

